# svr 2000 image?



## terrywick4 (Aug 9, 2013)

My svr 2000 hard drive took a dump. I can't find my back-up (lost in flood I presume). Tried to use instacake but it wants to copy a hard drive that doesn't work. . . anyone have a copy of the svr-image I could get?


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

As best I can remember you still need to do the "copykern" thing to this one to use a drive bigger than 128GB.

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/49887720/tivoimage-svr2000-v3.0-30hour-20080428.bak


----------



## terrywick4 (Aug 9, 2013)

I am only using a 80 g hard drive, is very frustrating. Instacake is of no (there customer support is very bad) help with there software but then It is trying to copy the bad hard drive instead of giving one what is needed to restore.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

I am a bit surprised, as the whole idea of InstantCake is that it provides an image. If you just wanted to copy, the tools for that are free. I wonder if you're misunderstanding the instructions.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

terrywick4 said:


> I am only using a 80 g hard drive, is very frustrating. Instacake is of no (there customer support is very bad) help with there software but then It is trying to copy the bad hard drive instead of giving one what is needed to restore.


To use the image I posted the dropbox link for, burn yourself a copy of the MFS Live cd v1.4.

You should be able to download the .iso from mfslive.org, if not

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/49887720/mfslive-1.4.iso

and remember to burn it as an image, or it won't be bootable.

Also, it won't lead you through the process step by step--for that, you'll have to read the stuff at mfslive.org on how to do it and/or ask questions here.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

The image is on the Instantcake CD, as a big file simply named 0001


----------



## ciper (Nov 4, 2004)

I LOVED my SVR-2000 so don't get me wrong but, why do you want to keep this thing running? I regularly find lifetime series 2 units at the thrift stores and they are vastly superior.


----------

